
Facebook and Twitter Replacement Sought by Kim Dotcom - ColinWright
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-44368811
======
ColinWright
Quoting:

> _Cyber-security expert Prof Alan Woodward, from Surrey University, said the
> issue revolved around trust._

> _" Do you trust Kim Dotcom, Julian Assange, et al more than those running
> Twitter, Facebook?" he said._

> _" All these networks go through growing pains and I suspect that Facebook
> and Twitter have learned a few lessons recently. Perhaps any new social
> network would simply have to learn in the same way._

> _" Maybe this is a case of better the devil you know than the devil you
> don't."_

